# Georgia lawn identification



## DEL (Feb 16, 2020)

Good morning! I was wondering if someone could help me identify the grass type of my lawn. I live in Warner Robins, GA and have attached some photos.

I apologize if I didn't take the right kind of picture. Please let me know if I need to take a better shot to help. Thanks for your time!

-Del


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like Bermuda .... 
I retract my Bermuda post(3:30pm EST) The newer pictures indicates it's too wide of a blade. I apologize.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

^ +1....


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You guys sure that isn't centipede?


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

That blade looks to wide to be bermuda... but not wide enough to be centipede... i think's it's zoysia


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> You guys sure that isn't centipede?


This is what it looks like to me too.


----------



## DEL (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies. I pulled a piece out and took extra pics if it helps.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

It's either Bahia or carpetgrass. A seedhead could help tell for sure.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Y'all are right, blade too wide for bermuda....


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> It's either Bahia or carpetgrass. A seedhead could help tell for sure.


Well this picture with roots definitely look like Bahia grass


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

claydus said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's either Bahia or carpetgrass. A seedhead could help tell for sure.
> ...


It does but with Bahia I've never seen that thick and dense either. I'm leaning more towards carpetgrass (axonopus fissifolius) to be more exact.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm going to throw my guess in here and say it's Meyer Zoysia. Looks pretty dang close to what I have in my front yard which is Meyer


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Rammy1546 said:


> I'm going to throw my guess in here and say it's Meyer Zoysia. Looks pretty dang close to what I have in my front yard which is Meyer


It's definitely not zoysia. I'm not familiar enough with carpetgrass or bahia, but these two seem like the finalists in this discussion.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Greendoc Got a guess?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks like Centipede kept really tall.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

The thought crossed my mind that the green piece pulled for a close up could be an invading weed and that the dormant lawn is actually something else. I don't know, internet grass id is hard.

Edit: I can see the centipede now. Man that sure looks different when it's kept that tall.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I am throwing my hat in the ring for Centipede.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

The main lawn looks like centipede. It looks like a taller version of my current centipede. The grass that was pulled looks like what I get in my lawn this time of year. it's very green while everything else is mostly still dormant. I'm not exactly sure what it is, but it goes away when the heat arrives. It seems to be a lot less this year in my lawn when compared to last year.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks like centipede. Carpetgrass has a similar look to centipede. An easy way to tell if there's any carpetgrass in there is when it produces seed heads. Carpetgrass seed head look very similar to a crabgrass seed head with little fingers at the top of the stem compared to centipede seed heads that are a single slender spike.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I live in Warner Robins too and have that same stuff in my lawn. Haven't found anyone that could give me a definitive answer on mine either. I'm pulling it all up this spring and going back down with tifgrand. Not sure what it is but it doesn't look terrible when cared for. Takes a low cut well. This was mine last year cut around 5/8.




[url


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Let's see if we can help move the conversation along by identifying seedheads.

Bahiagrass ->https://gardeningsolutions.ifas.ufl.edu/lawns/turf-types/bahiagrass.html

Carpetgrass -> Figure 3 https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/carpetgrass

Centipede -> Was trying to find a picture of this.

St.Augustine -> https://secure.caes.uga.edu/news/multimedia/images/1215/AugustineSeedheadsLG.jpg


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like goose grass

https://extension.umd.edu/hgic/topics/goosegrass


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Centipede


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Centipede: I'd say with nearly 100% certainty.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

That's centipede.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

Here are centipede seedhead stalks. Photo taken in my lawn last summer.


----------

